# Fx5 , UP aqua atomizer & DIY spraybar



## faizal (15 Aug 2011)

Does anybody know how to hook up a UP Aqua Inline Atomizer with a FX5? 

They have this ribbed hoses which don't really fit with a up aqua inline atomizer. I've seen a DIY post here

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 5-Spraybar

but I don't think it could fit a UP Aqua in that setup. Any ideas?


----------



## GHNelson (15 Aug 2011)

Hi
Just buy the correct size tubing and use cable ties... attach to the outflow of the FX5.
Then you will be able to attach the UP atomiser.
Should be simple enough.
hoggie


----------



## J Butler (15 Aug 2011)

It depends how big the tank is as you will have to reduce the pipe internal diameter from the standard 25mm to 16mm so it will fit the atomiser, this will reduce your flow rate. If memory serves, George Farmer had some good results doing it with his 240 litre Jungle tank that he did for PFK, the link below shows the tank.

George's Jungle

Looking at the results and the plant mass though, it doesn't seem to have impacted anything very much! That said, George is something of an artisan when it come to all this   

So all you need is a 25mm to 16mm pipe reducer, some 16mm tubing and a suitable outlet (quite a few available for 16mm tubing or you could indeed DIY your own.

Tyrophagus' DIY spraybar

That link is a good example.


----------



## J Butler (15 Aug 2011)

You may also need a little 25mm tubing if you go for flexible hose aswell, I'm not sure how the ribbed hose will fare with the pipe reducer but it may be fine.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Aug 2011)

Hi
Would you not be able to stretch the 16/22mm tubing over the filter out flow nipple.
You would need to use very hot water.
Are you sure the of the width of the FX5 nipple.If its smaller than 25mm it will be easier.
hoggie


----------



## J Butler (15 Aug 2011)

Sorry Hoggie, yea you probably would be able to although it would be a squeeze like you say. 

I measured the outlet OD where the pipe attaches and it 25mm (possibly a shade under). I'm not sure how the flexible tubing would like going over the tank rim though without kinking or possibly coming lose, popping up and flooding the general vacinity   . I imagine a suitable u bend would be needed to go over the tank rim for that.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Aug 2011)

Hi JB
Yes you are correct you would need a u bend to go over the rim of the aquarium.
As the photo illustrates....and some fabricating to fit the spray bar.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Alastair (15 Aug 2011)

Look at the bottom of this thread to see how simply he attached the atomiser. I just run my glass diffuser into both my fx5 intakes.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 6&start=20


----------



## faizal (16 Aug 2011)

Thank you so much guys.   I think I will go with Butler's idea of using the pipe reducer. I am a very very poor DIY person,....the last time I DIY-ed a spraybar,....this was what happened :

 






Yeah,...so by using a simple pipe reducer, it should help me make use of the regular eheim spraybar for the 16/22 mm hose.

Thanks again.


----------

